# update, tutti i pacchetti di udev sono masked!!!

## FreeManAtomic

Ciao,

sto cercando di fare l'update di una macchina (quella da cui faro le pulizie di primavera!!) ma ho uno stato problema, non riesco a finire in modo corretto l'aggiornamento perche tutti i pacchetti udev sono masked:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eix udev
> 
> * sys-fs/udev
> ...

 

(per andare avanti per ora ho rimosso udev, ma tentando di reinstallarlo ottengo quest'errore... uguale a uqello che avevo in update!)

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av udev
> 
> spek / # emerge -av udev
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

QUi di seguito il mio emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> spek / # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.4.28-gentoo-r8 i686)
> ...

 

Come posso risolvere?

Grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

potresti controllare il profile.

inoltre il sync l'hai fatto di recente?

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> potresti controllare il profile.
> 
> inoltre il sync l'hai fatto di recente?

 

il sync l'ho fatto prima di fare emerge world   :Crying or Very sad: 

dentro la cartela del profile nel file package.mask ho udev.

come procedo?

----------

## Ic3M4n

Ã¨ impossibile che siano mascherati. come puoi vedere qui http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=udev risultano stabili due versioni. quindi potrebbe essere che li hai mascherati tu con il file /etc/portage/package.mask a meno che il tuo profilo 

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 25 mag 18:35 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0
```

non punti a qualcosa che attualmente non esiste piÃ¹, nel qual caso potrebbe anche darsi che non riesca a risalire al mask. perÃ² una cosa del genere credo che portage la indichi anche perchÃ¨ dovresti avere una 2004.3 o inferiore come profile, perchÃ¨ vedo che il profilo 2005.0 e 2005.1 sono ancora presenti.

a meno che essendo un server tu non abbia utilizzato un profilo per kernel 2.4 nel qual caso non puoi avere udev e magari te lo maschera portage.

----------

## lavish

Dipende esclusivamente dal profilo.

Posso darti una dimostrazione  :Smile: 

```

blackhole ~ # ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4 /etc/make.profile

blackhole ~ # emerge -vp udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "udev" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-fs/udev-079-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

# Gustavo Zacarias <gustavoz@gentoo.org>

# New toys enabled by 2.6 headers

- sys-fs/udev-089 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-086 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-087 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-fs/udev-084 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-085 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-081 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-089-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-089-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-069 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-070-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-fs/udev-081-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-077-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-077-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-077-r3 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-077-r4 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-077-r5 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-068-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-fs/udev-090 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-073 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-072 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-071 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-077 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-fs/udev-079 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-fs/udev-078 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

blackhole ~ # ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0 /etc/make.profile

blackhole ~ # ls -la /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 46 2006-06-11 04:34 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0

blackhole ~ # emerge -vp udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-087  185 kB 

Total size of downloads: 185 kB
```

Ciao!

----------

## .:chrome:.

quella visualizzazione è un errore mostrato da eix dovuto al fatto che stai usando un metodo di indicizzazione non più valido ora che portage-2.1 è stabile

CANCELLA /etc/eixrc e /var/cache/eix e rilancia update-eix e si sistemerà tutto

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> quella visualizzazione è un errore mostrato da eix dovuto al fatto che stai usando un metodo di indicizzazione non più valido ora che portage-2.1 è stabile
> 
> CANCELLA /etc/eixrc e /var/cache/eix e rilancia update-eix e si sistemerà tutto

 

?

Qui *nessuno* sta usando eix. Il motivo del mask è nel mio post precedente  :Wink: 

----------

## FreeManAtomic

grazie a tutti

Pero' ho paura.

Un paio di mesi fa facendo un update, emerge ando in palla non aggiornando udev (all'epoca andava!) al riavvio della macchina risultato non e partita perche la /dev era quasi vuota...

Ora io per finire emerge ho eliminato udev, ed ho parura che al riavvio non mi parta....

Attenzione e' installato devfsd nel kernele e compilato, ed e anche forzato da /etc/init.d/rc

quanto rischio?  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

nulla secondo me, in quanto tu non hai mai utilizzato udev prima d'ora ma solo defvs. hai un kernel 2.4 che non ha il supporto per udev.

comunque secondo me ti converrebbe abbandonare il profilo 2.4 e passare al 2.6 magari utilizzando un profilo hardened, visto che lo vuoi utilizzare come server. non credo siano rimasti in molti ad utilizzare il 2.4 ed anche in una gwn di un paio di mesi fa si parlava di rimuovere il profilo. credo che ormai gli unici ad utilizzare il kernel 2.4 siano gli utenti debian.   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Qui *nessuno* sta usando eix. Il motivo del mask è nel mio post precedente 

 

guarda bene il primo post. era quanto mostrato come output di eix

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> guarda bene il primo post. era quanto mostrato come output di eix

 

Il comando eseguito dopo eix (emerge -av udev) rendeva ovvio il fatto che eix non c'entrasse nulla  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   guarda bene il primo post. era quanto mostrato come output di eix 
> 
> Il comando eseguito dopo eix (emerge -av udev) rendeva ovvio il fatto che eix non c'entrasse nulla 

 

ooops... sorry, avevo letto un po' distrattamente il post  :Smile:  chedo scusa

----------

## FreeManAtomic

stavo gia pensando a cambiare profilo, ma un passaggio da un profilo cosi vecchio ad un nuovo 2.6 che tipo di casini puo' generarmi?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> stavo gia pensando a cambiare profilo, ma un passaggio da un profilo cosi vecchio ad un nuovo 2.6 che tipo di casini puo' generarmi?

 

secondo me nessuno. basta che cambi il link /etc/make.profile e poi ricompili quello che devi (emerge -uDN world)

occhio a una cosa: nel passaggio dal kernel 2.4 al 2.6 non puoi recuperare il vecchio .config e usare make oldconfig. non funziona

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   stavo gia pensando a cambiare profilo, ma un passaggio da un profilo cosi vecchio ad un nuovo 2.6 che tipo di casini puo' generarmi? 
> 
> secondo me nessuno. basta che cambi il link /etc/make.profile e poi ricompili quello che devi (emerge -uDN world)
> 
> occhio a una cosa: nel passaggio dal kernel 2.4 al 2.6 non puoi recuperare il vecchio .config e usare make oldconfig. non funziona

 

Ho provato a cambiare il profilo, gli unici pacchetti che mi da sono il nuovo kernel e il glibc, possibile?   :Question:   :Shocked: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa, tanto per capirci... no perché io comincio a fare un po' troppo casino.

quale profilo hai adesso e quale vorresti adottare?

----------

## FreeManAtomic

questo: default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4 e vorrei passare al 2006.0  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> questo: default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4 e vorrei passare al 2006.0 

 

se mantieni il kernel 2.4, è normale la situazione che dici. le uniche differenze tra quei due profili è l'uso di NPTL da una parte e di Linuxthreads dall'altra.

se cambia anche il kernel, allora no. c'è qualcosa che non va.

nel passaggio al 2.6 devono essere ricompilati come minimo anche linux-headers, binutils, coreutils, e appunto il kernel.

verifica di non aver dimenticato nulla in /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## FreeManAtomic

thanks a tutti!

----------

## Luca89

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> credo che ormai gli unici ad utilizzare il kernel 2.4 siano gli utenti debian.  

 

Assieme a chi lavora nel campo del trashwaring o nel clustering.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ok per il clustering.

per il resto tutti i pc che ho avuto tra le mani anche da 200 MHz hanno avuto un kernel della serie 2.6   :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ok per il clustering.
> 
> per il resto tutti i pc che ho avuto tra le mani anche da 200 MHz hanno avuto un kernel della serie 2.6  

 

Concordo e rilancio con un 75MHz   :Wink: 

----------

